# Don't you love the American Flashlight anymore? :)



## more_vampires (Sep 28, 2015)

In this thread: Made in America.
Difficulty mode: No Maglite bashing. 

There's been a bit of negativity lately, I thought maybe we could counter it with a love thread.

What brand do you love? What do you love about them?

My #1 love pick in America is Surefire. Sure, they've done stuff that annoys me in the past, but overall I love this brand.

No-hassle warranty, quality build, reputation for toughness. They hold their resale value well, as the CPF mall/marketplace can attest.

People love modding these things. Also, Surefire came up with the P60, perhaps one of the most important (to me) flashlight module systems out there. People trust their lives to these things. Maybe there's something to this?

Anyone with some thoughts and love for an American flashlight brand? Who's your favorite?

Tell us about some Made in America.

Edit: I am in no way affiliated with Surefire. This is not a commercial message, but an enthusiast one.


----------



## Parrot Quack (Sep 28, 2015)

I'm into that "Fer-in" stuff. One point, I can't afford the American stuff like Surefire even though they were my first high-end light. This was back in the day when some eight years ago, life was transitioning between Surefire's tungsten lights and the LED lights.


----------



## more_vampires (Sep 28, 2015)

Lol, OT by post #2.  CPFer Parrot Quack does not love the American Flashlight. So sorry! 

Here's the list of American flashlight makers. Feel free to add to those not on the list in this thread:
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?189480-American-(USA)-made-flashlights


----------



## KeepingItLight (Sep 28, 2015)

*A Few Words in Defense of Our Country*
_by Randy Newman, a great American artist, 2007_


----------



## RedLED (Sep 28, 2015)

I can say that I agree with your thesis. Surefire's have been with me since the 1980's, and I still love them, use them and buy them.

The only thing is I have been stung by the custom maker lights. Surefire is my go to production lights, there is something about the style I really feel is right, such as how they operate, look, and feel. 

These days, I am more about custom lights.


----------



## London666 (Sep 28, 2015)

Call me crazy, but I still love Maglite. Good looking, feels nice in the hand, tough as you'll ever need. I actually prefer the old ones with Nite Ize LED upgrades (sacrilege!). 30 and 55 lumens is more than I need to do the everyday mundane tasks that 99.9% of flashlight use is aimed at. 

"But the heat sink sucks!" Sure. But when using 55 lumens max does it matter? I can run my 3 D cell mag for 15 minutes and barely feel any warmth when putting my thumb directly on the LED portion of the pill. I'll take modest but useful lumens and insane battery life over a BFL-9000 lumen space beacon with terrible battery life. Oh, and I use clear spray paint to greatly improve the reflector.

They get dinged on a lot but I doubt I'll ever stop loving my Mags. BTW- as a newbie here, why does everyone use "[email protected]?"


----------



## bykfixer (Sep 28, 2015)

Malkoff or bust. 

To me mag lites are like Bic lighters (which btw are also USA made)...I have lots n lots of them stashed here n there...so I lose one or it breaks, no biggie cause I have extras.


----------



## yoyoman (Sep 28, 2015)

Malkoff, Oveready, HDS, McGizmo. You get what you pay for, which is a good thing.


----------



## ElectronGuru (Sep 28, 2015)

London666 said:


> They get dinged on a lot but I doubt I'll ever stop loving my Mags. BTW- as a newbie here, why does everyone use "[email protected]?"


Members started selling modified Mags and Mag threatened legal action. So [email protected] is the suggestion of hiding the name from the lawyers.


----------



## London666 (Sep 28, 2015)

Pretty douchey. Once your money touches the retailers hands Mag's property rights end. 

Since the whole [email protected] thing is publicly explained here don't you think that defeats the purpose?


----------



## jabe1 (Sep 28, 2015)

Peak. 
Nearly bombproof.
functional simplicity.


----------



## magellan (Sep 28, 2015)

jabe1 said:


> Peak.
> Nearly bombproof.
> functional simplicity.



I agree. Would also add TnC. Have several models of Peaks and TnC's and luv 'em.

And speaking of mags, I'm also a big fan of vesture_of_blood's modded maglites and have four of them with various configurations.

And of course there's Vinh, McGizmo, Modamag, Sinner, Lummi, and Photon Fanatic, all of whom have contributed significantly to my collection.


----------



## GunRaptor (Sep 28, 2015)

[email protected] with Malkoff XML 100%. I have smaller, more powerful lights, but holy crap do I love that thing....it's got throw like little else.

And, obviously, SureFire. If I'm going into a dangerous...or even moderately trying situation, I pick SureFire over EVERY other brand. Though, I don't expect that I'll ever need that level of fidelity again, and honestly haven't in a long time, so I'm less focused on them these days. I just wish I could use 18650s with SureFires...and I know how unoriginal that complaint is, but it makes the opinion no less valid.

Fulton I have to note a soft spot for. The MX991/u is iconic. I wish a full up modern version would get produced, because I'd buy like 10 of them. Also, no one seems to be making those custom awesome ones anymore...a shame. At least you can get the >100 lumen LED models on occasion...which are so dim the light on my key chain beats them for spot and throw.....[meh].

I really can't think of any other American brands...not that I own, at least.


----------



## Skaaphaas (Sep 28, 2015)

I'll be the one voting for Elzetta, then...

While I love my Surefires, over here in SA it can't really be called a no BS warranty. Sent my P2X in for repairs in early April and I still don't have it back. 

My Elzetta probably won't ever need the warranty to be tested. 

That, and the tint is slightly better


----------



## maglite mike (Sep 29, 2015)

New maglites are nothing like the old ones. They have vastly improved.


----------



## GunRaptor (Sep 29, 2015)

maglite mike said:


> New maglites are nothing like the old ones. They have vastly improved.



They certainly have. But I still feel like they're a step behind. They NEED to be modded, like a 1999 Honda Civic.

If [email protected] would step on up, accept a "modding culture," and be the company it's positioned to become, then they might regain relevance in this game. Beyond that, they could inspire people to learn basic electrical engineering while safely playing with their products. Sadly, I heard [email protected] threatened legal action on this site over such basic activity....therefore I recognize that SureFire's CR123a's are more likely to see fun usage in 6P's than C / D cells are in sup'ed up [email protected] It's a shame, [email protected] should be embracing that game....even encouraging/facilitating it.....


----------



## bykfixer (Sep 29, 2015)

Parrot Quack said:


> I'm into that "Fer-in" stuff. One point, I can't afford the American stuff like Surefire even though they were my first high-end light. This was back in the day when some eight years ago, life was transitioning between Surefire's tungsten lights and the LED lights.


----------



## uofaengr (Sep 29, 2015)

I guess Surefire for me. My LX2 has taken some spills that would've killed a lot of other lights, but it keeps on ticking. I also love the beam on my P2X even if it's cool white. I believe it's much higher than the 500 stated lumens, and I love the light even more with a 16650 in it.


----------



## more_vampires (Sep 29, 2015)

GunRaptor said:


> Fulton I have to note a soft spot for. The MX991/u is iconic. I wish a full up modern version would get produced, because I'd buy like 10 of them. Also, no one seems to be making those custom awesome ones anymore...a shame. At least you can get the >100 lumen LED models on occasion...which are so dim the light on my key chain beats them for spot and throw.....[meh].


The thing to remember about Fulton is that they are wedged in tight in a lot of strange niche applications. They will always be here. I'm fairly certain that 100 years from now, you'll be able to get the same models from Fulton. This is what happens when you finally get on "intrinsically safe" approved lists. I used to pack Fultons when I was in HAZMAT response. I know about a million times more about the flashlight game now than I did then. I thought they were junk back then, but now I know better.

There's reasons they are the way they are and I love Fulton just the way they are. I have my last issued Fulton from HAZMAT still. Still works. Been on the same set of Duracell Duralocks for probably 3 years now with an LED drop in. That's all it took to revitalize it, runtimes are outstanding.

If you want a 100lm Fulton, there's nothing stopping you. They come apart rather easily.



GunRaptor said:


> They certainly have. But I still feel like they're a step behind. They NEED to be modded, like a 1999 Honda Civic.
> 
> If [email protected] would step on up, accept a "modding culture," and be the company it's positioned to become, then they might regain relevance in this game. Beyond that, they could inspire people to learn basic electrical engineering while safely playing with their products. Sadly, I heard [email protected] threatened legal action on this site over such basic activity....therefore I recognize that SureFire's CR123a's are more likely to see fun usage in 6P's than C / D cells are in sup'ed up [email protected] It's a shame, [email protected] should be embracing that game....even encouraging/facilitating it.....


I agree with the modding sentiment, but have you tried Mag's current 3d LED? It's actually pretty good, the only thing I'd like is if it had modes. Even so, it is quite the improvement over their incan days. I like it. Gave one to my GF. She likes it.


----------



## WalkIntoTheLight (Sep 29, 2015)

IMO, American flashlight companies spend too much money on patents & lawyers, and end up being decent quality but way overpriced. I think Chinese manufacturing hits the sweet spot between quality and cost, right now.

If you want top quality, but high price, Japanese and Germany generally have the best engineered products. Not sure about flashlights, though.


----------



## ZMZ67 (Sep 29, 2015)

Malkoff is my number one choice.I love the single level M61/MD2 combo,so many power/tint options available. I could probably include the SF G2 and 6P as Malkoff hosts but those are the only current SF lights that interest me at all. I still have plenty of [email protected] lites but they are not really a "go to" light these days,never purchased any of the LED models just the old incan design with some sort of LED drop -in. I'm a fan of the Princeton Tec 40 (that model is still U.S. made I believe) but it needs a good LED drop-in.Maybe if I had access to a 3D printer I could make an adapter for the M61NLLL..........


----------



## xzel87 (Sep 29, 2015)

Since buying my first surefire, and then getting another from the mall here from another fellow cpfer. I can say that I'm pretty hooked on Surefire. Today I had the chance to hand feel Malkoffs and Elzetta, they were great, but I still prefer the classic looks of the 6P. 

That said, if I had serious disposable income, I'd buy each of the American made brands, namely Malkoff, Elzetta, HDS, Mcgizmo and 2 more of which I can't remember their name at the moment.

However, credit still goes to Surefire for showing me the American made quality and durability first hand. Heck, then even sent me a new replacement head for my old Lexan head with warped lens.


----------



## more_vampires (Sep 29, 2015)

ZMZ67 said:


> I still have plenty of [email protected] lites but they are not really a "go to" light these days,never purchased any of the LED models just the old incan design with some sort of LED drop -in. I'm a fan of the Princeton Tec 40 (that model is still U.S. made I believe) but it needs a good LED drop-in.Maybe if I had access to a 3D printer I could make an adapter for the M61NLLL..........


Machine an adapter from delrin plastic? It's about the easiest material to lathe. Home made lathes with a cordless drill are possible. It doesn't have to be accurate to 1/1000th of an inch. You could chuck something into a drill and slip a piece of cut off water hose on it, you don't really need what's called a "tail stock" on a real lathe. Ghetto lathe. 

When an American light is moddable, I love this very much. I don't understand why a maker thinks it's good to flex lawyers, but that's evil CEOs and not the lights themselves.

I like buying American where possible. Time to buy more Streamlights!



Do you like American flashlights?
We like American flashlights 
I like American flashlights baby 
Do you like American flashlights?
We like all kinds of flashlights
But I like American flashlights *best

...baby!*

Sure, they're not the bleeding edge, but they've got some pretty cool lights! I'm glad they exist.

SL Microstream AAAx1 was the first flashlight I loaded with a 10440 and had it work with blazing output. It was my entry into the world of branding-iron pocket rockets. Next, I got into Vinh direct drive micro blasters. Though the lights he mods are usually from the East, the real work is done in the USA.


----------



## recDNA (Sep 29, 2015)

I used to love Surefire products. I still like e1e and e2e although they are out of production. There are too many good lights being built today for me to enjoy drop ins as much as I used to but I still like my Z2 with triple Nichia 219b.

The trouble is I really hate all the new e series lights. It is like Surefire forgot what they once were - small backups comfortable to pocket carry. Now they are just too bulky for me and the price is up in the Malkoff or even HDS range for lights just not as good imo. 

The one great thing about Surefire that keeps me a fan is their amazing warranty coverage and spectacular customer service. It makes the price more tolerable. I just hope the next incarnation of e series lights goes back to a smaller form factor that made them an all time favorite.


----------



## more_vampires (Sep 29, 2015)

> It is like Surefire forgot what they once were - small backups comfortable to pocket carry.


I think PK's transition from SF had something to do with that.

It's like trying to split up Kato and Nash. (that's true)
It's like trying to split up Tango and Cash.

If SF's management had sense, they'd crawl back to PK and do what it takes to make up and get back together again.

It's like watching a soap opera or something.


----------



## recDNA (Sep 29, 2015)

Who is PK?


----------



## more_vampires (Sep 29, 2015)

recDNA said:


> Who is PK?


Paul Kim, a CPF legend. Some say Surefire wouldn't have become Surefire without him. Some of us would really love to see his return and get Surefire back on track as the #1 most awesome light marque on the planet.

Many, such as myself, don't understand why it happened? What sane management would spoil a good thing? Oh well.

It was a hard time to be a Surefire fan when that happened, problems began cropping up. Would it have happened with PK still there? We'll never know.

Surefire is the exact opposite of Ultrafire.


----------



## ElectronGuru (Sep 29, 2015)

PK was the spicy pepper, cooled down by the SF cream sauce. 
Separated, PK is to spicy and SF to creamy. Both flavors are off.


----------



## archimedes (Sep 29, 2015)

magellan said:


> ....
> And of course there's Vinh, McGizmo, Modamag, *Sinner, Lummi,* and Photon Fanatic, all of whom have contributed significantly to my collection.



I realize you probably know this, @magellan , but for the benefit of the thread ... Sinner and Lummi are / were not US-based.



WalkIntoTheLight said:


> ....
> If you want top quality, but high price, Japanese and Germany generally have the best engineered products. Not sure about flashlights, though.



Yes, Germany (Lupine) and Japan (MBI) both make some fine flashlight equipment.


----------



## magellan (Sep 29, 2015)

archimedes said:


> I realize you probably know this, @magellan , but for the benefit of the thread ... Sinner and Lummi are / were not US-based.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Germany (Lupine) and Japan (MBI) both make some fine flashlight equipment.



Yes, just poor phrasing on my part. The 'ol brain ain't what it used to be.


----------



## Nicrod (Sep 29, 2015)

I like HDS, SureFire, McGizmo and last but not least Oveready. 

If I could only pick one, it would be HDS because
They suit my needs the best right out of the box.


----------



## more_vampires (Sep 29, 2015)

Oh man do I love Oveready. My wallet hates them, but I love them.

I only have one Oveready at this time. I'd have more, but they keep selling 100% of all lights in 30 seconds after the starting bell.

Must be a reason for that. 

Gotta sign up for the newsletter and jump fast the moment they release something.


----------



## KITROBASKIN (Sep 29, 2015)

more_vampires said:


> Oh man do I love Oveready.
> 
> Gotta sign up for the newsletter and jump fast the moment they release something.



That would be the "Oveready Insider"

I too consider Sky Lumen to be essentially USA finished. Another USA option is Mountain Electronics for sure.


----------



## Dead Reckoning (Sep 29, 2015)

My first love was SF. Love many things about them...but annoy me on other levels.. Just picked up an E2D....back in love.

Malkoff devices, HDS, and those MF'ers at Oveready that are keeping me poor....


----------



## more_vampires (Sep 29, 2015)

My first SF was an E2D. I bought it the day we shot a video of me setting a car on fire with an M60 using live ammunition.

If that isn't All-American, then I don't know what is. You can lose a month's rent in a hurry burning belts on an M60 machinegun.

The day I bought that E2D incan was a highlight of my life. I think part of the vid is still up on YT.


----------



## Kestrel (Sep 29, 2015)

Speaking of Oveready, the best 'Insider' is to be able to visit in person, lol. ;-)


----------



## MidnightDistortions (Sep 30, 2015)

After getting some 10,000mAh D cells i get 20 hours out of my 2D Maglite. I have yet to find out how long they'll last in the 3D 3rd Gen one and they stay bright for longer, though not at 100% :shrug:. I kinda prefer my Fenix and Thrunite lights. And i'd like to get the EA41 from NiteCore. I got my long run times from Mag if i ever need them when my AA lights burn out the batteries.


----------



## RWT1405 (Sep 30, 2015)

Mag, Streamlight, Surefire, Malkoff, and "back in the day" LA Screw Products Inc.. (late addition: Pelican)

I started with Mags back in 1979, when I started in EMS and Fire.

In 1982, I found the LA Screw "Smoke Cutter", carried that for years, with my bunker gear.

In 1984 the Mag MiniMag quickly became my EDC, nothing else that I knew about, at that time, like it.

In 1985 I got my first Streamlight, the SL-20, what a GREAT light that was/is! As I was working straight night works, it paid for itself in no time.

in 1995 I got my first Surefires, 2 - 6P's, and a 9P. My co-workers couldn't believe the light they put out!

In 2008 I started down the Malkoff road, most of my SureFire's got them, and many of my Mags also.

With the current path SF has been taking, I have been saying I didn't leave SF, SF left me.

Late note: also add Pelican to my list, as I have had many over the years. Their current 1910 LED (1AAA) and 1920 LED (2AAA) are excellent lights, that I find myself using often! 

Thanks for the chance to walk down my flashlight path!


----------



## akhyar (Sep 30, 2015)

My earliest flashlights are American, starting with Mag Mini, Mag Solitaire in the 90s before I upgraded to Surefire E2e (my only incan to date), Inova X5 and Pelican M6 LED in the early 2000s.
In the late 2000s, I started to switch to China-made lights as their prices are much more affordable.
I would still love to buy American flashlights again, if I can afford them.


----------



## more_vampires (Sep 30, 2015)

Kestrel said:


> Speaking of Oveready, the best 'Insider' is to be able to visit in person, lol. ;-)


Since 90% of their site is out of stock, I half expect the shelves to be bare!

I guess I could sit there with my hands outstretched to catch an Oveready light as it falls off the CNC? I think I need to do this.


----------



## KITROBASKIN (Sep 30, 2015)

A voyage to Moddoolar land in Minnesota would ring my bell.


----------



## My3kidsfather (Sep 30, 2015)

My first American light was a SF 6P incan; still in my glovebox for emerg. First led was an first gen SF E2D, recently lost at work. 

The one beside my wife's night table is a MagLight 3C modded to a Hi Roar of the Penguin (ROP), completed a few years ago. This one is the one I used the other night when we had a chopper circling a block away from our house at about 400-500 feet. After listening to the chop-chop for a few minutes I grabbed Vera's beloved ROP and went outside to "check the perimeter" so to speak. I flashed the Rop down the street and across the street into the community park, lighting up everything for at least half a kilometer, flashing signs, etc. If was a little unnerving- the helicopter slowed down for a wider pass over me just once, probably to have a look at whatever was flashing all the area, then back to it's circle a block away. 

My Streamlight UltraStinger recently quit charging after several years of use. Probably needs another bulb and new batteries- thinking of modding it anyway as the body is well made. Modded Incans still kick butt in fog, smoke, etc. EDit: just got the Stinger going again. Loose screws on the flashlight stopped the current from reaching the batteries. 

My little SF E1E also quit too. Needs a bulb, hard to find in town. Should probably look at a Malkoff led head.


----------



## torchsarecool (Sep 30, 2015)

My first torch was a 2xAA black maglite. I was about 10 years old and at that time seeing the 6d cell monster lights rotating in the glass display cabinets were the most incredible things EVER and I desperately wanted one for years. Finally scratched that itch 5 years or so ago. Not sure if that set me off on this hobby but maglites will always make me feel nostalgic and I have a soft spot them. 
Recently gave in to the hype around surefire and bought a ubr invictus. I wasn't blown away at first but it has grown on me more. I like knowing it was built by people who are passionate about quality and I expect it'll last as long as some of my vintage mags. More then I can say about my nitecores and fenixs which I have experienced problems with after very little use. 
The UK doesn't make torches. Don't know why. So I think I will buy more American products. Might give surefire another go


----------



## bykfixer (Sep 30, 2015)

Check out the warm Malkoffs my3kids.

I set a 6p with it's incan bulb next to a 6p with a Malkoff WLL M60 drop in and the output was virually the same.

Yet the 10 hour run time, bomb proof heat sink brass housing made it well worth the cost. Battery life alone will allow it to pay for itself quickly. But if you drop it, it's likely the LED won't be harmed. With a gas filled filament bulb...it's a roll of the dice.

Torchsarecool check out the dual output sure fire G2's or Mr. Malkoffs MD2 hi/lo. Black, tan or yellow.
The MD2 is maglite simple. But built by hand by the owner himself. You can opt for the 18650 rechargeable or use 123 batteries.


----------



## BloodCleanSoul (Sep 30, 2015)

I have to say.... Mag will always be a winner in my book. It's because of them I fell in love with flashlights! And as far as other U.S. Brands Elzetta takes the cake for me. Simple interface, rugged, reliable, and I love the look.


----------



## more_vampires (Oct 1, 2015)

Heh. A minimag was the first light I took a shower with, overhead lights off. 

It's also the first light I took into a swimming pool at night.


----------



## bykfixer (Oct 1, 2015)

more_vampires said:


> Heh. A minimag was the first light I took a shower with, overhead lights off.
> 
> It's also the first light I took into a swimming pool at night.




Woah, woah, woah!!!

A liiiiiittle TMI there!!!


----------



## more_vampires (Oct 1, 2015)

Lol! You know you love a flashlight when you shower with it. You know it's bright when you need sunglasses in the shower. 

I can't be the only one who does this.


----------



## WarRaven (Oct 1, 2015)

Nope, I do as well.
Can check for pwm at same time, if it's unknown.


----------



## gsr (Oct 1, 2015)

First-Light USA, Phantom Products, Princeton Tec, and LRI (Photon) are all American flashlight makers that deserve some attention.


----------



## more_vampires (Oct 1, 2015)

Mmmmm, love the Photon in all of its incarnations. The pinnacle for me was the Photon Freedom Micro. So versatile. I think I have like 5 Photons or so.

Also: since Zebralight is American owned and operated, they have a place in this thread, too.

I love Zebralight.

https://zebralight.3dcartstores.com/crm.asp?action=contactus


> *ZebraLight, Inc.*
> 2908 Story Rd. W
> Irving, TX. 75038
> US



Even if they weren't American, I'd still love them.


----------



## My3kidsfather (Oct 5, 2015)

bykfixer said:


> Check out the warm Malkoffs my3kids.
> 
> I set a 6p with it's incan bulb next to a 6p with a Malkoff WLL M60 drop in and the output was virually the same.
> 
> ...




I didn't know there was warm MAlkoffs. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## wacbzz (Oct 6, 2015)

ElectronGuru said:


> PK was the spicy pepper, cooled down by the SF cream sauce.
> Separated, PK is to spicy and SF to creamy. Both flavors are off.



100% this.


----------



## CelticCross74 (Oct 6, 2015)

Malkoff FTW! 2nd place [email protected] Dead last Surefire sorry but they admit on their own website that the bodies are made here in the US then assembled with "overseas" parts here in the US which somehow makes them 100% made in the USA?

My Malkoff D cell [email protected] drop ins (all 3 versions) turned morose over sized lights into long lasting lasers. Wish I could afford an HDS


----------



## ElectronGuru (Oct 6, 2015)

CelticCross74 said:


> assembled with "overseas" parts here in the US which somehow makes them 100% made in the USA?



This is something I deal with directly and on which I can shed some light.

In the incan days, there were a few metal parts they could make themselves plus orings plus a 2 part bulb they could contract to a single local company. Super easy to control all of the parts. These days, you can't make a single driver with less than 20 parts and many of them have more. And the individual electronic components are made by huge multinational corporations who make millions at a time in a single factory in a single country. So that driver might have parts from 10 different countries, and theres no way for a company even as big as SF to make such parts from scratch in their own shop. And any US supplier of such parts has long since gone out of business or moved on to more profitable components.

So what you're left with are a few levels of parts, all of which are required for anything LED capable:

1) major metal parts - easy to make the US
2) mintor metal parts - less easy to make the US
3) fiddly bits like orings and boots - less easy to make the US
4) electronic components - impossible to make/source in the US


BTW, california recently changed their made-in-usa labeling requirements from 100% to 90%. Because it turns out that the 100% requirement was done at the behest of foreign companies. Non US companies with 0% US made products that could then be equivalent to anything up to 99% US made. Which unless you make food or wrenches is just about everyone. 

So this is a counterintuitive situation where the 100% standard does almost as little to support US manufacturing as having no standard.


----------



## fresh eddie fresh (Oct 6, 2015)

My3kidsfather said:


> I didn't know there was warm MAlkoffs. Thanks for the tip.



Once you get hooked on the warmer tints, there is no going back. I'm in love with the HCRI Malkoffs.


----------



## ForrestChump (Oct 6, 2015)

vampires.... you know I love you hommie. 

But PFFFFFFFFFFT! Not even worth the type, haters be hating....

We got HDS & Malkoff......who should we fear? 

Instead of hammering nails into wood, I think Malkoff should hammer _other lights_ into wood....


----------



## more_vampires (Oct 6, 2015)

ForrestChump said:


> Instead of hammering nails into wood, I think Malkoff should hammer _other lights_ into wood....


:laughing:I want to see that YT video!!!!!


----------



## ForrestChump (Oct 8, 2015)

I told Gene to drop an MD2 out of a helicopter......low and behold a few months later Elzetta did it.....with a Malkoff dropin...


----------



## scout24 (Oct 8, 2015)

ElectronGuru- Thank you for the informative, insightful posting. 

RWT1405- You struck a cord with your words- With their current path, I didn't leave Surefire, Surefire left me... With rare exception I agree whole heartedly. My 600lm Fury with the new design bringing back some knurling is the only recent SF that hasn't been catch and release for me. Lord knows I've tried.


----------



## My3kidsfather (Oct 8, 2015)

more_vampires said:


> Lol! You know you love a flashlight when you shower with it. You know it's bright when you need sunglasses in the shower.
> 
> I can't be the only one who does this.




Ya, you are- lol.


----------

